# Stupid Dragon Branch?



## Adrian o (May 21, 2015)

ads by Dragon Branch shows up in a box on my Chrome.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2015)

There are no ads on this website.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 21, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=ads+by+Dragon+Branch


----------



## Adrian o (May 22, 2015)

SirDice said:


> There are no ads on this website.


I meant it showed up in a small box to screw all the Chrome window


----------



## Adrian o (May 22, 2015)

ondra_knezour said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=ads+by+Dragon+Branch


Thank you. But there are too many so-called removal guides after Google, which iI think should have no good result if iI tried.


----------

